# Launcher7 "HUBS"



## MR_2FNGRZ

If you're checking this thread out then you're pretty much like me..... always changing the look and feel of your phone, and obviously a fan of Launcher7/WP7 UI. Honestly, I just think I'ts downright sexy and simple. It's not for everyone, but if it's for you, then welcome!
This tutorial will show the neat little trick on how to create "Hubs" for Launcher7. I had been searching ENDLESSLY for a "hub app" for Android, but couldn't find anything; free OR paid. I finally came across this post on XDA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1020915&highlight=launcher+pro+shortcuts

While I got the gist of the concept, the instructions were absolutely useless and made NO SENSE.

** I DO NOT TAKE CREDIT FOR THIS IDEA. I HAVE ONLY REFINED IT AND HAVE WRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS THAT ARE SIMPLER AND EASIER TO UNDERSTAND. I am more than willing to give proper credit where it is due. I'm also writing this tutorial from my phone, so please bare with me**

With that in mind, let's begin.

The main concept of this is using other launchers to create the hubs. These are the ones that I have found that work best, as they allow you to hide the notification bar and docks, re-sizing of widgets and some have widget overlapping.

ADW
GO LAUNCHER
LAUNCHER PRO
ZEAM
LIGHTENING LAUNCHER (Optional: Provides a List view and scrolls vertically)

*These all have free and paid variants, so its pretty much what versions you prefer.

ADDITIONAL RESOURCES YOU WILL NEED.

Minimalistic Text (optional)
Desktop Visualizer (optional)
Your favorite Launcher7 icons
Metro style font (You can get free fonts from Fontspace.com)

We will use my Games Hub running Go Launcheras an example for the tutorial.
Launcher 7 gives you the option "pinning" the app you want to use to the launcher home screen.

1. From the apps menu, long press a launcher (preferably GO, ADW OR ZEAM) and select "pin to home screen". From there you can customize the icon to your liking. I choose to use the above 3 launchers as the are accessible from the app drawer and it keeps my fly out animation when I press my Xbox tile.

2. Once pinned to home screen (and you have selected your tile options) open the launcher and press menu >preferences>screen settings. Next check Hide /Show status bar to hide it. Then go into visual settings >backgrounds>dock backgrounds. Choose Hide. You will also need to delete the dock shortcuts and replace them with a transparent icon which I will provide at the bottom of the post.

















*NOTE *
I won't be getting into a tutorial on using Launcher7, Minimalisitc Text or DV as there are plenty of resources out there in this great community that can teach or help you with it.

3. Now we will use minimalisitc text (under the custom layout option with static text )to set the hub banner at the top (i.e.Games). I suggest setting your widget size to 4x1 and having your dpi at 89 or 90. Having the size too big will cut off the words. You will need to make sure you select NORMAL once you input your word under static text.You can re-size the widget if it doesn't fill up the top of the screen. Also you can change the grid size of the launchers depending on the size you want your widgets using DV.

















4. These steps should be repeated for every launcher you want to use for setting up your hubs. You won't be able to pin LP and Lightening Launcher. You'll have to use DV on the home screen to set up these tiles by linking their activities under ACTIONS once you choose your icons. It's generally the first action of the launcher that will get you the home screen of the respective launcher.
Im using the WP7 project apps for my phone and contacts, and Photo Safari for my pics.
I also suggest keeping your hub screens to a maximum of 3, as more just seems like too much imo, but feel free to add more as needed.

Setting up your hub layouts is completely up to you, so have fun and experiment.

*Special Note *
Unfortunately I have not been able to find a work around on having different wallpapers for each of the hubs (even with Multi Picture Live Wallpaper) as it seems the wallpaper is system persistent. When you choose a WP, its the same for ALL the launchers!! If anyone can find a work around for this PLEASE share as its been stumping the HELL out of me. 
I may not be the best at responding to the thread or questions, but I will definitely get back to you as soon as I can. Soccer season is back, so being the head coach, a husband, and Dad, work, and schoolkinda keep me busy.

*If you can't provide help or good ideas that will benefit everyone on this thread, feel free to use the arrow on the top left of your browser or the bottom of the phone. The X button at the top right or browser menu seems to work just as effective. Negativity is not wanted or needed here. *

Thanks for checking this out and hopefully it will help you get the look you want! If you've found this useful, please hit the thanks button.

*Launcher 7 icons*
http://launcher7.blogspot.com/
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=978615


----------



## MR_2FNGRZ

The transparent background is there under thumbnails. (thus it being transparent). Just highlight and save.


----------



## dhy8386

Just got into Launcher 7. One solve to the wallpaper issues is to use Multi pic wallpaper to set say 7 screens of wallpaper. Then, lets say screens 1-3 are Games, 4-5 are contacts, and 6-7 are something else. Then you set each launchers default screen (i.e. when pressed start on screen 4). This way, there is the appearance of separate wallpapers for each hub. The obvious downside is that the other screens/wallpapers are still scrollable within every Launcher so its not 100% seamless but it works.


----------

